# IRISH STAFF X APBT BREEDING/ OFF THE WALL IDEA



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got a crazy idea......but wanted to know what would you do....if you had the opportunity to breed a Irish Staff with a APBT would you do it????????????


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nope......


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

doesn't sound to hypothetical to me.
are you looking for someone to co-sign this?
I'd love to breed me to my pit,but then the puppies would have an unfair advantage,they could talk crap and kick like bruce lee.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't the Irish Staff an APBT but they changed the name because APBT's Illegal in Ireland? Also if the parents aren't health tested or have done something significant for the breed there is no reason to do this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

william williamson said:


> ?
> I'd love to breed me to my pit,but then the puppies would have an unfair advantage,they could talk crap and kick like bruce lee.


:rofl::rofl:

OP. I am not trying to be rude but I don't think you should be considering any breeding of anything of any kind as you are highly uneducated on proper breeding stock, morals and what a litter takes. Fist off if you have to ask people if you should breed something then its not a good idea for you to breed.

Some people may want opinions on a breeding they are thinking about but not basing that breeding on whether others think they should. You have many years of education before the word breeding should be crossing your mind.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MistaMista said:


> I just got a crazy idea......but wanted to know what would you do....if you had the opportunity to breed a Irish Staff with a APBT would you do it????????????


My problem with this is, you seem to really want to breed, well I do not believe you are asking the right questions. Many of out members gave you good advice when you inquired about breeding your unregistered dog to a merle pit. I believe at this point you should be posting threads about how do you become a reputable breeder? how do you find a decent bitch to breed and what deems her worthy of breeding? What is the best way to know if somone has a good stud to breed to your bitch? ect... instead of "hey guys look at these two dogs should I have them make some puppies?" 

Just something to consider


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

I do want to breed.....DUH!!!! I just asked a freakin ?........With that said....I just came across an forum dealing with Irish Staff....and it was talking about people importing dogs from another country.....and hell my mind started running from there......damn some people act like it is a sin or something to think outside the box.....GOOD LORD!!!!


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

@ aireal.......I already got advice on everything you just mentioned......dont need to be informed again.....I got it the 1st time.......this post was in reference to breeding ABPT's to Irish Staff(which no one is really known for)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> @ aireal.......I already got advice on everything you just mentioned......dont need to be informed again.....I got it the 1st time.......this post was in reference to breeding ABPT's to Irish Staff(which no one is really known for)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No one is known for it for a reason. You sound like you don't know what you are doing, why don't you leave breeding to the pro's?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

fyi i hear you i have a response to that but am in no mood to argue over something so petty
and you seem like you want to argue, seeing as you already took offense were non was needed


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think if i was going to breed o anything out side of the country i would breed from a differnt place then ireland i would go with a place that works them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

agreed, don't know about pits but i see some decent GSD and Rotties from Germany, some of the best i have seen don't come from the states


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

ok well maybe looking into pitbulls in different countries is something I am about to tap into.....but excuse me if i sounded like I wanted to argue.....I dont I just wanted to know what you guys thought of it..it seems like every forum I get on an suggest something out of the ordinary Im wrong and should stick with what everybody else is doing..not in a sense that I am just going to breed dogs thats not worth a crap.....my goal is to breed my dog with a dog that is a pitbull but has a distinctive characteristic other than your average APBT...and is game all at the same time.. .ands as breeding to the pros....i say freak that.....i might be a born pro


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no bueno.......


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> ok well maybe looking into pitbulls in different countries is something I am about to tap into.....but excuse me if i sounded like I wanted to argue.....I dont I just wanted to know what you guys thought of it..it seems like every forum I get on an suggest something out of the ordinary Im wrong and should stick with what everybody else is doing..not in a sense that I am just going to breed dogs thats not worth a crap.....my goal is to breed my dog with a dog that is a pitbull but has a distinctive characteristic other than your average APBT...and is game all at the same time.. .ands as breeding to the pros....i say freak that.....i might be a born pro


What are your plans with the pups you bring into this world?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okay wait, let me give an honest post besides what I have.

What exactly are you attempting to do with this?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MistaMista said:


> .this post was in reference to breeding ABPT's to Irish Staff(which no one is really known for)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is why you need to research. There is alot of this breeding... They are just not referred to as Irish Staff X APBT breedings, they are either called APBT or Irish staff depending on your location.

It is not an off the wall idea or anything to be known for. Breeding dogs is not about making a name is about bettering a breed of dogs.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> This is why you need to research. There is alot of this breeding... They are just not referred to as Irish Staff X APBT breedings, they are either called APBT or Irish staff depending on your location.
> 
> It is not an off the wall idea or anything to be known for. Breeding dogs is not about making a name is about bettering a breed of dogs.


:clap: :clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MistaMista said:


> ok well maybe looking into pitbulls in different countries is something I am about to tap into.....but excuse me if i sounded like I wanted to argue.....I dont I just wanted to know what you guys thought of it..it seems like every forum I get on an suggest something out of the ordinary Im wrong and should stick with what everybody else is doing..not in a sense that I am just going to breed dogs thats not worth a crap.....my goal is to breed my dog with a dog that is a pitbull but has a distinctive characteristic other than your average APBT...and is game all at the same time.. .ands as breeding to the pros....i say freak that.....i might be a born pro


:hammer: EPIC FAIL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> :hammer: EPIC FAIL


:rofl: thank you american_pit13 :clap:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :hammer: EPIC FAIL


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

you guys are very narrow minded......but its kool....i love it actually.....while you guys think ima failure....or my thought at least....im over here tapping into some of the most impressive dogs I have seen in my life......and by the way they are not from USA....not your average APBT's.......and bygolly....u know what freak it .....look at this beauty......or how about the next one????


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

old sayin,
"it ain't what ya got on a lead that counts,it's what ya bring to the ring".
you've got A streamlined boxer head,on an old bull terrier body and A very close look to the Suie dog that Steve Irwin had.
if thats what blows your skirt up,thats breezy.
it's just anothe designer dog at this point.what will you be looking for upon the refinement?
because all other bulldog breedings and mixes had an end sight to the crosses.they just didn't randomly throw A possum in the rabbit cage and hope for a beaver.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MistaMista said:


> ....and by the way they are not from USA....not your average APBT's......


They are not APBTS at all! We have plenty of them in the US 

Those are Staffy Bulls........ Staffordshire Bull Terriers. Completely different unrelated breed. So now you have gone form breeding your unpapered un proven dogs to an APBT to mixing and APBT with a staffy (which has very well been done) and creating some worthless mutts?

*STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER*
AKC Breed Standard
American Kennel Club - Staffordshire Bull Terrier
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: Staffordshire Bull Terrier
NKC Breed Standard
Staffordshire Bull Terrier

















*AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER*
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association
NKC Breed Standard
apbt/astb standard
AADR Breed Standard- This registry will except the registration of non papered dogs, however they do also have legitimately registered dogs and do hold events.
http://www.aadrdogs.com/

The APBT comes in two different "styles" 
UKC Standard Show/ working dogs- Some UKC Style dogs also do well when conditioned for the ADBA
















ADBA Standard Dogs- These dogs are more to the original Game style dog.

















Irish Staffy is just a label used in the UK they are not a recognized breed. So first you need to figure out what breed you are even talking about.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> you guys are very narrow minded......but its kool....i love it actually.....while you guys think ima failure....or my thought at least....im over here tapping into some of the most impressive dogs I have seen in my life......and by the way they are not from USA....not your average APBT's.......and bygolly....u know what freak it .....look at this beauty......or how about the next one????


The thing is... You just want to breed for looks and what you think will come out looking like you want, most people will agree that is NOT how you want to breed. You need to health test, have a purpose for the dogs.. it's wrong and selfish to breed for what you want(looks).

ideally a breeder will have homes or a purpose for all puppies even before they are born, the worst thing you can do is sell a liter of puppies on craigslist to people that you have no clue what they will do. Will they fight the dog, love it? abuse it? etc etc... I invite you to take a look at your local shelter and all the pit type dogs in it, I bet the breeder of those dogs had the best intentions when breeding but look where the pup ended up. So many Pit bull's get killed every single day in the US. PLEASE don't add more to that list.

if you want to become a breeder I respect that, but please do it right. Learn about the breed. Stick around and you will learn much more, even talk to real reputable breeders. You ideas might change or they might not, but the least you can do is try to educate yourself.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

the first dogs head makes it look like an alien.......... just saying still totally against what your speaking of doing


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

MistaMista said:


> you guys are very narrow minded......but its kool....i love it actually.....while you guys think ima failure....or my thought at least....im over here tapping into some of the most impressive dogs I have seen in my life......and by the way they are not from USA....not your average APBT's.......and bygolly....u know what freak it .....look at this beauty......or how about the next one????


You're definitely not a born pro if you can't even correctly identify a well known breed. I am not, and never will be a pro, but I can at least identify breeds of dogs. 
You want to produce mutts. It's been done over and over. If you want to be known for it then the proper name would be trashy BYB. Go to a shelter. You can see thousands of what you want to produce. I find it very sad that you seem to want to refuse VERY good advice. Sorry you didn't get the feedback you wanted. I'm sure there's a forum full of trashy BYBs out there that will think it's cool.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is conjecture that Irish Staffs simply _are_ APBTs being called by another name to avoid the axe of BSL. That said, no. Because there would be no way to legitimately register the pups, and I want offspring from my dogs to be able to compete.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mista,

You seem determined to breed your male, for reasons you have yet to justify, other than you just want to, or feel like, or think that breeding pit bulls is in some way cool. 

You also say you have listened to the very sound advice that has been given to you by seasoned dog-men and women who know everything there is to know about this breed and have only its best interest in mind. 

Just because your male dog is intact does not mean he should be bred. The shelters across this country are overflowing with "I just wanted to breed my dog once", "I wanted to see what they would look like" and "fill in other ludacris justification here" puppies who never found those homes that the back yard breeder who created them was sure they would find. Mixing a pit bull with another breed of dog doesn't make a better pit bull, it makes a mutt. In some cases, depending on the mix, it can be a very dangerous mutt. 

Please take to heart what the members of this forum are trying to impress upon you. Take it from those have learned from their mistakes, the same mistake you seem intent on making, and just do not breed your dog. 

If you want to get into breeding, start with research, get a mentor (a reputable breeder near you), and learn the ropes. It's not something that can happen overnight, and IMO it's not something that should.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MistaMista said:


> I do want to breed.....DUH!!!! I just asked a freakin ?........With that said....I just came across an forum dealing with Irish Staff....and it was talking about people importing dogs from another country.....and hell my mind started running from there......damn some people act like it is a sin or something to *think outside the box*.....GOOD LORD!!!!


Does anyone besides me catch the irony of this?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

(.___.)??????


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love it when people like this join. Makes me look Pit pro~


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

No why would you want to breed mutts?


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Mixing a pit bull with another breed of dog doesn't make a better pit bull, it makes a mutt. In some cases, depending on the mix, it can be a very dangerous mutt.


Good Point!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


>


:goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> Does anyone besides me catch the irony of this?


:rofl::rofl: Totally!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

you will never be a breeder lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mista Mista. The pics you posted are not Irish Staffords. They are Staffordshire Bull Terriers. Just because they are SBTs from Ireland doesn't make them Irish Staffordshire Bull Terriers. I have SBTs and I live in Australia. That doesn't make my dogs Australian Staffordshire Bull Terriers. 

Irish Staffords are a different dog to "regular" SBTs and have some APBT blood mixed in to them. They tend to look more like APBTs.

Your proposed breeding is not a new idea and doesn't really offer anything to better either breed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> They are not APBTS at all! We have plenty of them in the US
> 
> Those are Staffy Bulls........ Staffordshire Bull Terriers. Completely different unrelated breed. So now you have gone form breeding your unpapered un proven dogs to an APBT to mixing and APBT with a staffy (which has very well been done) and creating some worthless mutts?
> 
> Irish Staffy is just a label used in the UK they are not a recognized breed. So first you need to figure out what breed you are even talking about.


OOOHHH I have one of those worthless mutts!!!!! Sorry Mista, Mista I beat you to it. APBT+SBT has already been done here (although it wasn't my doing).

APBT
















+

SBT























=

Hybrid Mutt
















They tend to be party animals though. 








:roll::roll::woof::woof:


----------



## MistaMista (Aug 15, 2010)

mattytang said:


> you will never be a breeder lol


WHY THANK YOU!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

If you really want to be a breeder I suggest you go about it the right way. If something is really worth doing, it's worth doing right. 

Go to shows, talk to breeders, find one whose dogs you really like and spend as much time with them as possible. Go to their houses, see how their yards are set up, see the work involved in it, the money you'll never make back and if you still want to do it then good for you.

There are people on here who have lifetimes invested in bettering their dogs through many generations and who know a lot more than you or I do. I'm sure they'd be only too happy to tell you about it if you really want to hear it.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OOOHHH I have one of those worthless mutts!!!!! Sorry Mista, Mista I beat you to it. APBT+SBT has already been done here (although it wasn't my doing).
> 
> APBT
> 
> ...


WHOA, that top pic looks like one angry joker!! LOL....not someone I'd wanna make angry!! LOL..........he is beautiful though..love the coloring!!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Why would you want to corrupt the bloodline? Keep it pure. We already have enough designer dogs/mutts in this world. Don't need more. 

And if your dog is unregistered why would you even consider breeding it? Unpapered, unproven dogs=not breeding stock. Simple as that...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> WHOA, that top pic looks like one angry joker!! LOL....not someone I'd wanna make angry!! LOL..........he is beautiful though..love the coloring!!!!!


LOL Thank you... Koby is actually a sweet baby like Kangol. He is spoiled rotten and emotional. Like father, like son. Sophie was the crazy one (RIP). She was a good dog but Hopefully everyone got my sarcasm in that post. :roll::roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> If you really want to be a breeder I suggest you go about it the right way. If something is really worth doing, it's worth doing right.
> 
> Go to shows, talk to breeders, find one whose dogs you really like and spend as much time with them as possible. Go to their houses, see how their yards are set up, see the work involved in it, the money you'll never make back and if you still want to do it then good for you.
> 
> There are people on here who have lifetimes invested in bettering their dogs through many generations and who know a lot more than you or I do. I'm sure they'd be only too happy to tell you about it if you really want to hear it.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



> "You are really not a breeder until you've bred a line of dogs and have several generations under your belt and have a type and a line of dogs that identifies you." - Marj Brooks Respected Dachshund and Doberman breeder and handler


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

MistaMista said:


> I do want to breed.....DUH!!!! I just asked a freakin ?........With that said....I just came across an forum dealing with Irish Staff....and it was talking about people importing dogs from another country.....and hell my mind started running from there......damn some people act like it is a sin or something to think outside the box.....GOOD LORD!!!!





MistaMista said:


> @ aireal.......I already got advice on everything you just mentioned......dont need to be informed again.....I got it the 1st time.......this post was in reference to breeding ABPT's to Irish Staff(which no one is really known for)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





MistaMista said:


> ok well maybe looking into pitbulls in different countries is something I am about to tap into.....but excuse me if i sounded like I wanted to argue.....I dont I just wanted to know what you guys thought of it..it seems like every forum I get on an suggest something out of the ordinary Im wrong and should stick with what everybody else is doing..not in a sense that I am just going to breed dogs thats not worth a crap.....my goal is to breed my dog with a dog that is a pitbull but has a distinctive characteristic other than your average APBT...and is game all at the same time.. .ands as breeding to the pros....i say freak that.....i might be a born pro





MistaMista said:


> you guys are very narrow minded......but its kool....i love it actually.....while you guys think ima failure....or my thought at least....im over here tapping into some of the most impressive dogs I have seen in my life......and by the way they are not from USA....not your average APBT's.......and bygolly....u know what freak it .....look at this beauty......or how about the next one????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Hopefully everyone got my sarcasm in that post. :roll::roll:


We can smell your sarcasm a mile away!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We can smell your sarcasm a mile away!


Hmmm... you sure that's her sarcasm?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> We can smell your sarcasm a mile away!


OK I figured you got me by now but not everybody does... lol


jmejiaa said:


> Hmmm... you sure that's her sarcasm?


:stick::stick::stick::snap::snap:
And John... Really?? WTH are you trying to say? LMAO You are fired.... You're are lucky I have a bangin sense of humor :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG that was so great


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)




----------

